# 4 to 3 hole turret head?



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
Changing a LEE turret head from a 4 hole to a 3 hole. 
Does the index rod need swapping?
What else do you need to change?
Merci,
fusil


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Is there any particular reason you are changing the head from 4 to 3? Why not just leave one empty and save yourself the money and trouble of changing it.

I have an empty station on my press most of the time, it doesn't affect the loading process. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You need to change the indexing system which includes the rod if I'm not mistaken. Fire off an Email to Lee and I'm sure they will tell you exactly what you need to do the deed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fusil*;
Don't change the press.
Use the fourth hole for a separate crimping die. It works better than using the bullet-seating die to seat the bullet and also to make the crimp in the finished case's mouth.
If Lee doesn't sell a separate crimping die, Lyman and Dillon do; and their dies fit correctly into a Lee press. In the worst case, you could buy a second bullet-seating die, remove the seating stem, and use only the die body as a separate crimper.
Does that make sense to you?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Lee Factory Crimp die would occupy that space without a whimper and allow independant seating prior to crimp as Steve suggested.

tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci,
I was going to buy two 3 hole head for my Lee 9mm & 45 acp dies. 
I just thought it would be easier to change heads than unscrew the dies each time.:smt115
Is it worth buying the Lee Factory Crimp die for the above?
The ammo is just for plinking & paper punching.:draw:

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> ...Is it worth buying the Lee Factory Crimp die for the above?
> The ammo is just for plinking & paper punching.:draw:
> fusil


Yes, it is worth buying the separate crimp die...for _both_ cartridge sizes.
No matter what you use the cartridges for, they should be properly sized, primed, charged, bulleted, and crimped. Otherwise, they won't function properly.
The .45 ACP needs a _taper_ crimp, for which you absolutely do need a separate crimping die. All-in-one, seater-and-crimper dies make roll crimps only, which is OK for .38 Special, but bad for .45 ACP.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You can buy spare 4 hole turrets also. The 9MM will benefit also.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF & Steve,
as always, I bow to your wisdom.:smt1099
fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> TOF & Steve,
> as always, I bow to your wisdom.:smt1099
> fusil


Golly...Now I'm not merely an old fart. I'm also a sage! :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Golly...Now I'm not merely an old fart. I'm also a sage! :smt033


Now Steve, I am officialy The Old Fart and don't plan on relenquishing that handle quite yet no matter how much older you might be. :anim_lol:

tumbleweed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TOF said:


> Now Steve, I am officialy The Old Fart and don't plan on relenquishing that handle quite yet no matter how much older you might be. :anim_lol:
> tumbleweed


Yeah? Well, I'm a _*sage*_. Beat that! :mrgreen:

(I have been wondering what "TOF" meant. Thanks.)


----------

